# GA APBT ASSOC. SHOW SAT. 6/20



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

GA APBT ASSOCATION will be having another fun show Saturday June 20th and need as many people to help support the club so they can have their sanction show in october. More info coming soon!


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

We will be there for sure


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

smith family kennels said:


> GA APBT ASSOCATION will be having another fun show Saturday June 20th and need as many people to help support the club so they can have their sanction show in october. More info coming soon!


So who's putting this on?

*First I heard of it????*


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

james i just got the message today he hasnt even choosen the fun classes yet.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Email cent ?????????????????????


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Well you would Think being PUBLICITY DIRECTOR: I would have heard something by now


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

no it was a text message on my phone lmao. He is suppose to be finishing the final touches and sending me a flyer sometime this week or next week


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lol marty he will let you know he just hasnt got all the info together yet thats why he hasnt told you yet he only knows what day it is going to be right now lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i would love to go. I'll keep an eye on this thread for more details


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

*From the site*

FUN SHOW & PULL

JUNE 20, 2009

AMERICAN LEGION CARL BOYD POST 42 FAIRGROUNDS
CARTERSVILLE,GA

$10 PER EVENT / $5 JR. HANDLER 
GUEST JUDGE WILL BE SURPRISE
the first event of the day will be the weightpull starting @ 11:00a.m. the show will start 11:30a.m. with the fun classes. we will have classes which consist of best of colors, best conditioned male & female, judge's choice male & female, jr. handlers classes will be under 8 yrs & over 8-14 yrs old. we will then go into regular conformation classes starting with puppies, best puppy, adult classes and best in show. we will then have 2 treadmill races one for puppies and one for adults. following the treadmill races we will have a raffle. 
All dogs welcome registered or non-registered
All dogs must be crated with one dog per crate.
Dogs in the show ring need no more than 4ft leash
No facing off of dogs, need to be responsible owners 
Sorry no alcohol or drugs allowed
(needs to be like a family setting, need to keep kids coming they are the future of this breed)
We are trying to put on a good image of the breed and as well as owner's so we dont need any distractions, after all this is about the breed, not the owner's, so we just need to have fun and meet new people. and most of all enjoy ourselves for the benefit of the APBT breed 
come out lets have fun and show our support for the APBT, we need to unite and put a stop to all this Bull S*** Legislation 
** ALL NON-FOOD VENDORS WELCOME** 
(WE JUST ASK FOR A DONATION TO RAFFLE)


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

See what I mean? Last to know


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao well hell i didnt even get that


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

is there a physical adress?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

eeek that may be a little too far for me.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

Marty said:


> See what I mean? Last to know


marty laura is BSing you jame's sent me the text about it caulse i told the other jame's if i don't work the week of the next show he will have to pick me up on his way so i can help  i need a new job


----------

